# Clydesdale I think Not ???



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

A couple of months ago we brought a pinto Mare in foal to a _Cliydesdale_ Stallion we seen photos of him and im thinking there no way he _Cliydesdale_ what do u think he is


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure but I do think that clydsdales do come in that roan color. They aren't as popular as the Budweiser colored ones. I'm not a clydsdale expert or anything though! I'm sure there are some on this forum that can help!


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! good luck keeping that hair brushed


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

According to the American Clysdesdale Registry:

_The most common body color is bay, followed by black, brown, and chestnut. The roan trait (solid body color with white hairs throughout the coat) may be found in all the colors._

So he might be!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a clydesdale and he has the same build and nose, wish I could
see his whole face! I think I'm thrown off a bit because his tail isn't
docked like mine... maybe it is just can't tell. You can see the trademark blaze
and pink nose...
I've never seen one this color, is he a percheron/Clyde mix? I have seen
roany ones but not to this extent.
This guy is such a beauty, too bad he isn't taken care of! Stormy
gets those mats in his mane if I don't take care. 
Gonna be a BIG BABY!! Make sure you have help ready when it comes!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks kind of like a shire sort to me but could very well be a Clydesdale. Hard to tell from that pic alone as he could looke more Clyde-like when he's cleaned up. VERY handsome though!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree he is very pretty but really needs his mane brushed out I bet he would be stunning if he was cleaned up.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not sure. He doesn't look roan to me, he looks almost dappled gray. The brown you're seeing is most likely mud. I would almost agree with FlyGap that he looks like a Percheron/Clydsedale cross. In my opinion, he doesn't have enough feathering to be a pure Clydsedale and his build is a little off for a Clydse.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

He might be a Clyesdale. Looks well enough, even though filthy. He certainly has enough feather to be one. I hate to think what might be under all that feather. (Thinking CPL)

Lizzie


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Body type looks very Clydesdale to me.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

This is the closest I could find doing aquick Google search Google Images
But my thought is he is very dirty with mud. Who knows what he looks like groomed


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

In the Uk there is a lot of affection for Clydies.

That's a horse Mam, that's a big fella. 

Don't try to boss him about, persuade him that it is a good thing to do.
Watch out for where he is putting his feet 
And if there is a need to restrain him, then make sure you use something thick and strong.

Above all, enjoy him, there are not that many like him.


PS He doesn't do barrel racing.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

well i do know that percherons come in roan, and boy does that horse need a grooming hahaa love that mane


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think the horse in the pic, is the one the OP purchased Barry. It is a pic of the supposed Clydesdale the mare is in foal to. 

Lizzie


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe I'm just used to seeing the American versions of the Clydes, but he looks a little bit short and squatty to be pure Clyde. The ones that I'm used to seeing are more tall and leggy.

That being said, he dang sure could still be pure clyde, just out of a working bloodline instead of a show bloodline. Is he supposed to be registered?


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for all your help like i said we brough her in foal so we had nothing to do with the dad the photos is all we really know about him and he was ment to be a grey cliydstale the mare has had a foal from him before it turn out black 17hh 
here it 2 more pics of stallion and pic of mare.  

















Pearl MARE IN FOAL


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Yuck. Too bad they've got him fenced with barbed wire and I see he already has had injuries. I'll bet he's Sabino/splash, rather than grey. Nice fellow. I wish he had better care.

Certainly the old type Shires and Clydes in the UK, are more bulky than the very tall and lanky ones mostly seen in the US.

Lizzie


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She looks like a cutie. I sure do hope you'll keep us updated on her and share some pix of the baby when it arrives. We always enjoy a chance to ooh and aah over a baby horse :wink:.


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok thankyou The mare is due in this week and we have keep a very close eye on her and wont be supprised if she has the foal today so there may be some photos very soon


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:happydance:


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

There is no roan gene in the Clydesdale breed. The stallion's color is sabino. Sabino is the same gene that causes the white legs, belly and blaze that Clydesdales usually have - this horse is just more extensively marked. 
Sabinos like him are often mistakenly called roan.



> In some breed registries, the term "roan" is used to record sabinos, particularly with thoroughbreds and Arabians. Sabinos or sabinos with roaning have also been described as "roan" by Clydesdale, Shire, and Tennessee Walking Horse registries.


Sabino horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ponyboy, yes, you are right. It is not classic roan causing that colour in Clydies. However, the current theory is that it is not sabino either, but an as yet undiscovered variety of dominant white.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> There is no roan gene in the Clydesdale breed. The stallion's color is sabino. Sabino is the same gene that causes the white legs, belly and blaze that Clydesdales usually have - this horse is just more extensively marked.
> Sabinos like him are often mistakenly called roan.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't go to Wikipedia, I went right to the breed registry. Anyone can put anything on Wikipedia.

Clydesdale Breeders of the USA - Clydesdale 101 - History of the Breed
The most common body color is bay, followed by black, brown, and chestnut. *The roan trait (solid body color with white hairs throughout the coat) may be found in all the colors.* Popular markings for today's big hitches are four white socks to the knees and hocks, and a well-defined blaze or bald face, however, the show ring does not discriminate on color, with light roans and dark legs being considered equally with solid colored horses with traditional markings. 

If you prefer the Clysdesdale breeder of the UK:
Breed History
The colours most common are bay and brown with white markings, but blacks, greys ,* roans* and chestnuts are occasionally seen. The white markings are characteristic and it is the exception to see a bay or brown Clydesdale without a white face and considerable white on the feet and legs.

As more white was introduced to the breed, genetics not being an exact science, the white hair occasionally strayed onto the Clydesdales' body, giving an animal of a roan colour. The purists frowned upon these animals, believing that only a good solid colour was correct. However most people today believe that a good horse cannot be a bad colour, so roan horses and horses with white areas on the body are acceptable.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Yaa more baby pictures!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Subbing! I want to see baby pictures!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

What a handsom fella  to bad he's not better groomed id love to see him all cleaned up  cant wait to see foal pictures


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Red Gate - just because they refer to it as roan, does not make it so. The 'roan' in Clydies is not classic roan as you find in other breeds, and the gene that causes classic roan is not found in their gene pool. 

As I said, the current theory is that it is a type of dominant white causing it, or that it is sabino (but not sabino 1). If you compare the clydies to other true roan horses, the differences are easy to see.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought Sabino right away as well. Can't wait to see the pics of the foal : )


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm wanting and waiting to see baby pictures, too. I feel so bad for that most likely Clyde stallion. If he was cleaned-up and groomed in several sessions I just bet he would look like a "million bucks".


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

How exciting! Going to be a beautiful foal. Can't wait to see what color comes
out, could be anything. Baby pictures, baby pictures! Hope all goes well!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Chiilaa said:


> Red Gate - just because they refer to it as roan, does not make it so.


Exactly - Breed registries often use their own names for colors regardless of what science says. They can call this color "roan" but genetically it is not. Breed registries often make up their own terms. 

The Wikipedia article I cited matches exactly the book on horse color I have.



Chiilaa said:


> If you compare the clydies to other true roan horses, the differences are easy to see.


Yes - the simplest difference is that sabino (or DW if that is what this is) horses have white legs, whereas roan horses have dark legs.


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Pearl is holding of i have been telling her how much we all want a foal but she is holding in there lol 
We are going to try to get some photos of him clean so you can see what he looks like with out dirt


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, it never fails with those silly mares. The way I figure it, you pick a day you think she should be ready and then be prepared to wait another month or two :lol:.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

There's a Clyde up the road from me with the same roan-y color. Just a yearling, but wouldn't surprise me if this one was. Looks kind of like a shire in the picture but hard to tell. Cute anyways.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm very curious as to what the baby will turn out like. C'mon, mama!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He looks Clydesdale to me. They can have some very extreme sabino and rabicano coloring (rabicano often times mistakenly called roan). He's really pretty! He looks as if he has quite a lot of reddish dirt smudged on him though, are there white markings underneath all that?


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Does it matter what breed he is? He is a big boy that's for sure.

Washed, prettied up and preened , he'd look magnificent.

I hope he is gentle as well.


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Some good news  12.20am we got a phone call Pearl has had the foal  
A Beautfiul Filly name Lazuli She we love her so much we couldnt have asked for a more perfect foal  so here are loads of pics


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

She's adorable.

Daddy looks very Clyde like to me... Reminds me of our stally in a different color. Ours is also heavy on the roaning, but is a light bay (the roaning doesn't ever show up in photos to the same extent). I love the older style Clydes... There is something truly majestic, and capable about them. 

As far as the registry's color descriptions... Well, they can be a challenge all on their own. I have a max. White mare which is registered "light roan" LOL I've also never seen any true grey Clydes... But have seen another max. White being descirbed as grey. My mare has white splashes on her barrel as well as a nearly bald face (with a very pale medicine hat LOL) and four high whites... Where she has color it is paler than the stallion here, but you can see it clearly, up close. Nearly everyone who sees her describes her as something different, I've almost stopped bothering to correct them, since it's hard to explain something that genetists don't know much about. (I was fine when it was "for sure" a form of Sabino... But now that there is some question about that....)


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

ahhhh so cute  im thinking shes going to look like her daddy. who is gorgeous by the way  i want him.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

She is beautiful! Congrats! She sure looks like daddy! (and like a more traditionally marked Clyde, IMO.)


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What a pretty girl and with perfect markings. Have you thought of names yet? Congratulations.

Lizzie


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What a stunning little girl! I can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh she is such a cutie! I love the white legs!


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

She is so special so happy with her 
We decided to call her Lazuli after the stone lapis lazuli we keept with the gem names


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Awwww!!!! Love that baby! Can't wait to see her when she is more grown!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I think he's Clyds. Although he does look like he could have some Percheron in him. I have a Percheron and they do have some similarities... But a lot of drafts possess similar traits... hard to say! The baby is ADORABLE though!


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi guys you ask for a update here it is two months later 
she is so amazing and we love her so much i put a video at the bottem of her at the beach.she is so huge were still not sure what colour she we will go were thinking roan ??
















































At the beach


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

gorgeous filly! she sure looks alot like daddy, and even dirty that daddy is a beauty! im also loving pearl/ she's looks like a doll.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

SQUEEEEE!!!!! Utterly adorable!!!

I have no clue what color she might end up as but it doesn't matter....she's gorgeous anyway.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am going to guess black for baby. For those saying roan, remember that Clydesdales don't have roan, they have something else going on that mimics roan to a certain extent.


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Guys If you want a update on Lazuli i will post the link below she is now 7 Months old. 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/lazuli-7-months-124210/


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Looks like a clydesdale to me.
They come in several colors.
Can you ask to see his papers(if he has them) from the person you bought the mare from?


----------

